# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Cinnamon Appreciation Club

## Mike41793

It seems like recently ive been getting harassed alot for my cinny addiction. I wasnt aware that i had made it so obvious to everyone that cinnis and cinni combos are the coolest morphs... Also DrDooLittle was whining that theres no good threads to read so a thread in appreciation of the coolest morph is probably about as interesting as a thread can get!

So in honor of cinni's this is a general cinny appreciation thread for people to post pics of their epic looking cinni's!

To start heres my male as a wee little babe at 150grams:

And here he is at 500grams now:


Here my female at 1350ish grams:



*(sorry that none of these are new pics, but im sure not everyone has seen them before.) *

Also if you dont own a cinny then you arent in the Cinny Wolfpack. And if you openly hate on cinnis or any cinni combo then youre a toad:


Now everyone start posting pics! I wanna see some cinnamons! Or if you have them, cinny combo pics!

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),Foschi Exotic Serpents (08-19-2012)

----------


## Rob

Sweet cinni's, they are great morph. But toads are Awesome, you gotta come up with a better insult. Perhaps a rotten egg?

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012),Tash (08-19-2015)

----------


## Andybill

Heres my beautiful cinnie.

Shes only a month old in this pick weighing in at 145g. Quite possibly my favorite of all my BPs and she has a bad attitude! lol...

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Here is my 2012 100g girl Calypso!!!




She and my Pin are going to make some damn sexy Cinn-a-pins.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## mikel81

Hey I like cinnys can I join the club?  :Razz:   Here is my cin. het hypo. Her name is Cinner.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Ok if this is gunna be a club we should have a custom thing in our signature. Just saying. I am going to make one for everyone now.

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Ok if this is gunna be a club we should have a custom thing in our signature. Just saying. I am going to make one for everyone now.


Like one of those little rectangles on the bottom?!  THatd be be sick but I dont even know how to put anything in my sig lol.  I dont have any of my snakes listed either lol.  But yes you should make something, then tell me how to put it in my sig.

----------


## Mike41793

> Sweet cinni's, they are great morph. But toads are Awesome, you gotta come up with a better insult. Perhaps a rotten egg?


Nope youre a toad that lives in my backyard and has to avoid death by lawnmower on a weekly basis.  :Good Job: 

Get yourself a cinny and you can be in the wolfpack!!! :Wink: 
(getting to join a Kool Kids Klub is the perfect excuse to give your wife as to why you had to buy another snake lol!)

----------

_Rob_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Like one of those little rectangles on the bottom?!  THatd be be sick but I dont even know how to put anything in my sig lol.  I dont have any of my snakes listed either lol.  But yes you should make something, then tell me how to put it in my sig.


I smell another tutorial thread I should make lol

----------


## Mike41793

> I smell another tutorial thread I should make lol


hang on let me see if i can figure this shizzle out...

----------


## interloc

Oh my turn!!! Here is my 200g male cinny named Brady! 



I'm hoping that my female butter will grow up fast so she can make me some lithiums!!! 

Good call on the thread mike. Cinnys rule! 


Sent from my poo fone using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## gsarchie

I had been noticing the same thing, Mike.

Andrew, I love the black back cinny!  Probably the best looking on here, and now I feel like mine has nowhere near the blushing that I thought she did.   :Sad: 

Mine's name is Nutmeg and she is an '09 baby.
With my 4 year old doing his best pirate impersonation:

With her future sperm donor:

----------

_Andybill_ (06-19-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012),_Wapadi_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> I had been noticing the same thing, Mike.
> 
> Andrew, I love the black back cinny!  Probably the best looking on here, and now I feel like mine has nowhere near the blushing that I thought she did.  
> 
> With my 4 year old:
> 
> 
> With her future sperm donor:


My boy doesnt have a lot of blushing.  I bought hime bc i liked how alot of his donuts connected and bc of his perfectly clean belly!

I see pewters in your future  :Wink:

----------


## Mike41793

> hang on let me see if i can figure this shizzle out...


Nevermind i have no idea wtf im doing.  Joey i just sent you a visitor message, please help me lol.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Two cinnies are better than one :Wink: 



Neil Young wrote a song about his Cinnamon Girl

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

OK!

Here it is... for all wanting to be in the cinny club!!

To get this you just click the picture.... it opens a new page.. then copy and paste the url under forum into your signature.

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Wapadi

LOL!!  You guys are funny!  

I must be a toad!!  I LOVE MY BLACK PASTELS!!!!

Awesome looking snakes guys and I love the signature banner.....totally jealous

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> OK!
> 
> Here it is... for all wanting to be in the cinny club!!
> 
> To get this you just click the picture.... it opens a new page.. then copy and paste the url under forum into your signature.


Awesome job and i like your shoes!




> LOL!!  You guys are funny!  
> 
> I must be a toad!!  I LOVE MY BLACK PASTELS!!!!
> 
> Awesome looking snakes guys and I love the signature banner.....totally jealous


Whats a black pastel?  Is that like a knockoff of a pastel? :Very Happy:

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> Awesome job and *i like your shoes*!


Wait what?

----------

_Andybill_ (06-19-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## gsarchie

How about this for a signature piece:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012),_Wapadi_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## gsarchie

And I see pewters in my future, too!  LOL

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Wait what?


From an american commercial, awkward.Its from an amercian Honda commercial i think.  I tried to find it on youtube but couldnt... double awkward...

Whered you find all those other banners to put in your sig?

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Fool I am magic!!

Lol jk

http://www.nathanledet.com/sigs/

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## HerpIsAhobby

This is a pic of my girl at about 500g.  Since then she's almost doubled in size and with all luck will be ready to go for me next season.  Who in the world hates cinny's?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

Pretty sure AKballs has some awesome Cinnies he needs to post up  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Dave Green

Mike, I just hatched these just for you...

Pewter and Cinnamon spinners


Same Cinnamon spinner along with a cinnamon spider and cinnamon pinstripe


And a bonus...

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike, I just hatched these just for you...
> 
> Pewter and Cinnamon spinners
> 
> 
> Same Cinnamon spinner along with a cinnamon spider and cinnamon pinstripe
> 
> 
> And a bonus...


Nice!  I love how busy the cinnapins are, but that pewter spinner is hot too. The last one looks like a Lesser Cinny with a paradox?

By "hatched them out for me" you mean youre sending me all of them, right? :Very Happy:  :ROFL:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Old pics but of my 1.4

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Birt

What's all this?!?!?! I get busy at work for half a day and miss a club invite!

Fusion

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

I guess I'm a Toad, admittedly not a big cinny fan, but I'll share one I suppose  :Razz: 

Our only cinny is a cinny pewter female that's been breeding our clown male.



Maybe I need to round the troops to show that black pastels make the best combo's?  :ROFL:

----------


## Mike41793

> I guess I'm a Toad, admittedly not a big cinny fan, but I'll share one I suppose 
> 
> Our only cinny is a cinny pewter female that's been breeding our clown male.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to round the troops to show that black pastels make the best combo's?


As long as you own one youre not a toad!

lol @ you and your "black pastel combos" :ROFL:

----------


## Rob

> Nope youre a toad that lives in my backyard and has to avoid death by lawnmower on a weekly basis. 
> 
> Get yourself a cinny and you can be in the wolfpack!!!
> (getting to join a Kool Kids Klub is the perfect excuse to give your wife as to why you had to buy another snake lol!)


Lol......I hear all the cook kids are getting them, I may have to.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Ever since i saw my cinny i was hooked. I used to think they looked too "normalish" for me. Now i bought a lesser for her and im more excited about breeding her than my albino. 

Shes fightin with my first ever bp for that special place in my heart

Now all i gotta do is breed one of these  :Smile:  i didnt know they named seasonings after these snakes

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012),_Wapadi_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Lol......I hear all the cook kids are getting them, I may have to.


We'll find you a nice one to bring home from White Plains in July  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

LMAO Mike.  Thanks for the read. 

Dave Green, beautiful animals!

I heard the cool kids were starting a Butter/Lesser club... :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kodieh

My "to buy" morph is a pair of cinny's! Going to go after the super cinny by breeding one day.  :Smile: 


Browsing on Tapatalk from my iPhone  :Smile:

----------


## Andybill

Wait! Idk how to put banners in my sig! I wanna be a cinnamon club member . .. officially!

Wait I think I got it! . . .maybe not...

. . . WOOHOO!

----------


## Mike41793

> Wait! Idk how to put banners in my sig! I wanna be a cinnamon club member . .. officially!


Go to settings and then just copy and paste the url into the sig.  Copy the URL under "forums" in reptiliachnids link

----------

_Andybill_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> LMAO Mike.  Thanks for the read. 
> 
> Dave Green, beautiful animals!
> 
> I heard the cool kids were starting a Butter/Lesser club...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Jokes on you; if it hatches i should be the proud owner of a female lesser within a month or so  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

> Jokes on you; if it hatches i should be the proud owner of a female lesser within a month or so



Maybe we need a boa club....  Lol j/k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Thanks for the entertainment though.... :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Maybe we need a boa club....  Lol j/k   Thanks for the entertainment though....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Thats evil!  You know i dont have room for a bcc or bci right now! :Mad: 

If you wanna play that game then ill get a pair of KSB's! hehehehe  :Razz:

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Well you did call me a toad  :Smile: . How can I play fair after that? Lol..

Maybe it should be a redtail club, haha


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Well you did call me a toad . How can I play fair after that? Lol..
> 
> Maybe it should be a redtail club, haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


http://memegenerator.net/instance/22248358

----------

_Anatopism_ (06-19-2012),DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## ZBP

Ugh you make me want to get my cinnamon so bad. Haha. I just don't really have space/money to get one yet, but when I do I will be sure to post some pictures on this thread  :Smile:

----------


## snakemansnakes

Can we post cinni crosses too?

----------


## DooLittle

> http://memegenerator.net/instance/22248358


LMAO, I never said it wasn't fun...

No cinnamon for me.  My wish list has Albino, Bel, and a Spider on it.

----------


## SpencerShanks

I guess that's me. I want a cinny, but you know, they cost money. Money that I don't have haha.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Can we post cinni crosses too?


post everything an anything with cinny...i cant wait for my cinny x cinny eggs to hatch super cinnys pleaseeee

----------


## MrLang

The cinnamon by itself might look 'normalish' but I find the normal bp colors to be one of the nicest. Cinnamon morph just takes those colors and adds a nice symmetrical pattern to it. Me gusta.

What's really impressive are the combos that can come from them, though. My favorites are Cinnamon Lesser and Cinnamon Mojo right now. I'll post some pics of my pewter later if I remember.

The powerhouse trio I'm looking to build right now to produce some incredible combos, and I'm sure someone is going to see what I did here and follow suit, is this:

Cinnamon Lesser Male
Pewter Female
Pastave Female


Think about the combos from those pairings. Yup.

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## snakemansnakes

Here is a sterling lesser that I just hatched yesterday.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012),snakesRkewl (06-19-2012)

----------


## Rob

> Maybe we need a boa club


You may be right, I think we are getting as bad with boa's as mike is with cinni's! Lol

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> Ok if this is gunna be a club we should have a custom thing in our signature. Just saying. I am going to make one for everyone now.


You computer savvy people.  Wish I knew how to make a custom banner.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## artist&writer



----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## interloc

I will have to wait till I get home but I will add the pic to my sig. And to whoever said that cinnys look normalish needs to have their noggin c-rayed. Lol. Here is a pic showing their "normalishness" 

Guess which one is the cinny. 100 points to the first to guess right. Lol. 


Sent from my poo fone using Tapatalk

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

> You computer savvy people.  Wish I knew how to make a custom banner.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



lololol

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok, so how do you do it??  That's cool!   Need one that says DrDooLittles Zoo.  Maybe one for the cool kids boa club...lol

Sorry for hijacking Mike!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

OH NO  :Surprised: 

Someone sneaked in a black pastel yb pic :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Tom Barnhart produced bpyb's

Sweet pics everyone, keep em coming  :Good Job:

----------

_CLSpider_ (06-19-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012),_satomi325_ (06-23-2012),_STjepkes_ (03-23-2013),_Wapadi_ (06-24-2012)

----------


## Andybill

A thread on how to create banners?  :Smile:

----------

DooLittle (06-19-2012)

----------


## JaGv

what do you know a cinnamon club right on the day i got my 1st cinny  :Good Job: 

he's in shed right now but still looking good

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## JaGv

> OH NO 
> 
> Someone sneaked in a black pastel yb pic
> 
> 
> Tom Barnhart produced bpyb's
> 
> Sweet pics everyone, keep em coming


those are some good looking black pastels  :Good Job:

----------


## Andybill

> what do you know a cinnamon club right on the day i got my 1st cinny 
> 
> he's in shed right now but still looking good


Cinnies look cool in shed! And welcome to the club! lol!  :Good Job:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## JaGv

> Cinnies look cool in shed! And welcome to the club! lol!


he really does i cant wait till he sheds though.. and thanks glad i can be part of the club

----------


## angllady2

Ok, you know I'm going to jump on this one!

My amazing cinny girl:



Her future boyfriend:



Her other future boyfriends:




Gale

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## Andybill

> Ok, you know I'm going to jump on this one!
> 
> My amazing cinny girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gale


Oooh she looks a lot like my cinnie! Shes nice!

----------


## Birt

Great looking snakes everyone!!!!

Anyone have pics of http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/frostbite/

And

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...vannah-mojave/

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## interloc

check out my fancy new sig dudes!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012),Quantum Constrictors (06-19-2012)

----------


## RobNJ

I guess I kinda like cinnies...

2010 female, just laid eggs 2 weeks ago...


2009 female, the way she's growing may need another year or 2 to lay eggs...


Male pewter


Female Pewter


To be determined...

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## AJexotics

Here is my Cinnacal male! (flora and fauna line)

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Black Pastels > Cinnamons

----------

_satomi325_ (06-23-2012)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

> I will have to wait till I get home but I will add the pic to my sig. And to whoever said that cinnys look normalish needs to have their noggin c-rayed. Lol. Here is a pic showing their "normalishness" 
> 
> Guess which one is the cinny. 100 points to the first to guess right. Lol. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my poo fone using Tapatalk


I said i used to think that.... Now my cinny is my prized possession

----------


## Mike41793

> Black Pastels > Cinnamons


cool story bro :Razz: 




> I said i used to think that.... Now my cinny is my prized possession


Yea i think he read too fast or misread your post. :Smile:

----------


## liv

Mike you've converted me. I finally understand the glory that is the cinnamon. I'm a changed woman. :Bowdown:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike you've converted me. I finally understand the glory that is the cinnamon. I'm a changed woman.


Welcome to the dark side! :Devilish: 

Its pretty nice over here actually. We have free cinnamon buns and poker nite every tuesday. :Good Job:

----------


## darthsamurai

As my first ever post on this site, I will officially join the club

my girl Zoey

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Andybill

> Welcome to the dark side!
> 
> Its pretty nice over here actually. *We have free cinnamon buns and poker nite every tuesday.*


This is the biggest reason why I joined the cinnamon club!

And because I dont know how to multi-quote:

@ Darthsamurai - thats a sweet looking cinnie my friend! And welcome to the wonderful world of BP.net!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> As my first ever post on this site, I will officially join the club
> 
> my girl Zoey


Nice looking cinny and congrats on joining!  Good way to kick it off!




> This is the biggest reason why I joined the cinnamon club!
> 
> And because I dont know how to multi-quote:
> 
> @ Darthsamurai - thats a sweet looking cinnie my friend! And welcome to the wonderful world of BP.net!


To multi quote you click the little box right next to where it says reply with quote. (to the right of it).  A little check mark will appear which means thats one of the things youre gunna quote.  Then for the last thing you wanna quote you actually hit reply with quote.  You can try it with some of my posts on this thread if you want, to make sure you know how.

EDIT.  If you let your cursor hover over the little box i described then it will say "Multi-Quote this Message"

----------

_Andybill_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Andybill

> This is the biggest reason why I joined the cinnamon club!
> 
> And because I dont know how to multi-quote:
> 
> @ Darthsamurai - thats a sweet looking cinnie my friend! And welcome to the wonderful world of BP.net!





> Nice looking cinny and congrats on joining!  Good way to kick it off!
> 
> 
> 
> To multi quote you click the little box right next to where it says reply with quote. (to the right of it).  A little check mark will appear which means thats one of the things youre gunna quote.  Then for the last thing you wanna quote you actually hit reply with quote.  You can try it with some of my posts on this thread if you want, to make sure you know how.
> 
> EDIT.  If you let your cursor hover over the little box i described then it will say "Multi-Quote this Message"


Got it!  :Good Job:  lol! I didnt know how to make them appear in the box so I could type in between each quote but now know! Learning new things everyday!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## JaGv

i guess there is more cinny fans than there is black pastel fans

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## MrLang

AW YEAHHHH CINNAMON FOR DAYSSSSSSS

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## snakemansnakes

I'll post mine again since noone seemed to notice that I posted.  :Confused:

----------

Birt (06-21-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## bkelley02

The super cinny that hatched from last season.



Brian

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Zombie

Here is my breeding machine pewter boy



And I have eggs from him to my beautiful spider that I am praying to the odds gods about. I have one other girl 3 weeks away from laying a clutch by him and 3 more pretty females building his offspring at the moment  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Andybill

> I'll post mine again since noone seemed to notice that I posted.


Hey now! I believe I noticed! But anyway that is a very nice snake you got there!

----------


## bkelley02

> I'll post mine again since noone seemed to notice that I posted.


I was ignoring you out of pure jealousy!   :Very Happy:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> i guess there is more cinny fans than there is black pastel fans


I think you will find more black pastel fans than cinny fans, and I believe somewhere there is a poll already done showing that black pastels are more popular.

Carry on, I don't mean to interrupt the fantasy's...

----------


## Mike41793

> I think you will find more black pastel fans than cinny fans, and I believe somewhere there is a poll already done showing that black pastels are more popular.
> 
> Carry on, I don't mean to interrupt the fantasy's...


Idk, the cinny thread seems to be wayyy more popular than the black pastel thread...  :Very Happy:

----------


## JaGv

> I think you will find more black pastel fans than cinny fans, and I believe somewhere there is a poll already done showing that black pastels are more popular.
> 
> Carry on, I don't mean to interrupt the fantasy's...


really i never herd of such a poll. long live the cinny thread

EDIT: couldn't find this poll.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## interloc

Black pastels are just cinnys that didn't make the cut! That is all. 


Sent from my poo fone using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## snakemansnakes

> Hey now! I believe I noticed! But anyway that is a very nice snake you got there!



Thanks Andrew. Just like giving people a hard time sometimes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakemansnakes

> I was ignoring you out of pure jealousy!


No need to be jealous. I'm sure you got some killer stuff! :Good Job:

----------


## snakemansnakes

Here are three crosses that I hatched last season. All came from the same clutch.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012),_STjepkes_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

So I checked on all the babies I got at the expo today and saw that the Normal and the Cinny pooped so I got some more pictures of the cinny. Sweet little girl she is  :Very Happy: 




Tongue!





My favorite three  :Very Happy: 




I love this girl soooo much lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-20-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

I wish i could use the phrase "sweet little girl" to describe my cinny. Its like shes PMSing 24/7 lol. 
(No offence ladies)  :Smile:

----------

mikel81 (06-21-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Cinny thread seems quite hot...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## Andybill

> I wish i could use the phrase "sweet little girl" to describe my cinny. Its like shes PMSing 24/7 lol. 
> (No offence ladies)


Yeah mine too! What's their problem?

----------

mikel81 (06-21-2012)

----------


## mikel81

> I wish i could use the phrase "sweet little girl" to describe my cinny. Its like shes PMSing 24/7 lol. 
> (No offence ladies)





> Yeah mine too! What's their problem?


Hah same here. I just thought mine hated me.  :Wink:

----------

_Andybill_ (06-21-2012)

----------


## Birt

> Here are three crosses that I hatched last season. All came from the same clutch.


Awesome looking snakes!

I love the one on top. Very unique colors :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Royal Hijinx

All I have is this Vanilla Pewter gal....

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012),_STjepkes_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## Homegrownscales

My cinny virigin getting ready to lay! So excited! Should be seeing some great cinny combos with her. I love cinny stuff!


My sterling boy breeding a virgin pastel. 




Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## Homegrownscales

> Here is a sterling lesser that I just hatched yesterday.


I am sooo jealous! Love the sterlings but that sterling lesser is RIDICULOUS!!!!! Stunner right there!


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## Luke Martin

Did somebody say they liked Cinnamons?  I don't think anyone is a bigger Cinnamon fan than myself!  The first morph I ever paid big money for was a Cinnamon male back in 05.  I know its a lot of pics, but I can't help but share!

Sterling


Super Cinnamon


Gargoyle


Pewter


Cinnamon Lesser het Stripe


Albino Cinnamon


Pewter Spotnose...one of my favorite combos!


Possibly the nicest looking cinnamons I've produced...no good pics so a cell phone pic will have to do...I just have to show her off.


Mojave het Hypo x Cinnamon het Hypo


Spider het Red Axanthic x Cinnamon Of course when I went to get the camera they unlocked.


Pewter pos het Hypo x Cinnamon het Hypo


Pewter x Pied


Pastel Spotnose x Cinnamon


OK I think I'm done now!

----------

heylookitsjon (07-27-2012),JaGv (06-23-2012),_jben_ (06-23-2012),MarkS (06-24-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012),snakesRkewl (06-25-2012)

----------


## JaGv

thats a pretty good collection you got there

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## Luke Martin

Thanks!  Oh and the Cinnamon on the paper towels is also 50% DH Hypo and Albino....I'm hoping her being het for either one is why she looks the way she does!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## MarkS

Those look great Luke, you're like some kind of a Cinnamon King or something.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## Luke Martin

Bow down to your Cinnamajesty!

----------

_jben_ (06-29-2012),_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Yeah mine too! What's their problem?





> Hah same here. I just thought mine hated me.


Darker morphs tend to be more aggressive.  I dont mind bc that just means theyre more aggressive eaters haha




> Awesome looking snakes!
> 
> I love the one on top. Very unique colors


Looks like a hypo cinny to me but im not positive.




> All I have is this Vanilla Pewter gal....


Yea too bad thats _all_ you have...  Because shes _soooo_ lame lol. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Did somebody say they liked Cinnamons?  I don't think anyone is a bigger Cinnamon fan than myself!  The first morph I ever paid big money for was a Cinnamon male back in 05.  I know its a lot of pics, but I can't help but share!
> 
> OK I think I'm done now!


Hey i like to think im the number #1 fan lol, but with all those combos you take the cake.  I hope to have that many myself someday!  Awesome collection man!

----------


## notm

Lesser Cinnamon

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Darker morphs tend to be more aggressive??

That's weird, my dark snakes are sweet as can be, EXCEPT the cinny pewter female  :ROFL: 
My huge black pastel female is a super sweetheart  :Razz: 

I have heard how cinnies "can be" more aggressive, didn't believe it until I got the pewter.
She's a pain in her tub but a sweety out of it.

----------


## Mike41793

> Darker morphs tend to be more aggressive??
> 
> That's weird, my dark snakes are sweet as can be, EXCEPT the cinny pewter female 
> My huge black pastel female is a super sweetheart 
> 
> I have heard how cinnies "can be" more aggressive, didn't believe it until I got the pewter.
> She's a pain in her tub but a sweety out of it.


Something ive heard, not saying its 100% true. But its true for me in my small collection at least.

----------

snakesRkewl (06-25-2012)

----------


## Luke Martin

> Hey i like to think im the number #1 fan lol, but with all those combos you take the cake.  I hope to have that many myself someday!  Awesome collection man!


Thanks a lot!  I've loved them from the beginning and I just can't help myself!  I love producing cinnamon combos...can't wait to see what Cinnamon stuff hatches next!

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-25-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> Thanks a lot!  I've loved them from the beginning and I just can't help myself!  I love producing cinnamon combos...can't wait to see what Cinnamon stuff hatches next!


Cool man.  I just gave your FB page a like. I was #130.

I look forward to seeing all the cinnamon stuff you produce!

----------


## liv

Just wanted to let all you beautiful people know that I'm officially joining the cinnamon club on Sunday  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## dr del

Here is another combo to further convince the doubters.  :Very Happy: 

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/cinnamel/

----------

_Andybill_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## fortoday634

Gideon is just a plain 'ol Cinny but he was my first snake that started it all.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## cinnamonpython

how do you post a pic

----------


## jbean7916

My new male cinny

 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## therunaway

The last pic has a piece of angry toast in the pattern.  :Razz:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## PghBall

Here is my cinny male



and here are his offspring from this year:

Males:

#1



#2



#3



and my keeper female:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Just checking in, making sure the cinny club was still active... :Very Happy: 

cinny pewter bred to clown male = 3 good eggs and 2 slugs  :Sad:

----------


## Zombie

I'm cutting my clutch of pewter x spider on Tuesday  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

----------

4Ballz (07-27-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Nice let us know what hatches out guys!^^

----------


## Navy

But I like toads.  :Sad:

----------


## Mike41793

> But I like toads.


Hey thats your problem to deal with,  not mine lol  :Razz:

----------


## JaGv

man this cinny thread came a long way. right on all you cinny fans

----------


## Navy

> Hey thats your problem to deal with,  not mine lol


I know, I have a problem.
I DON'T OWN ANY CINNIES.
I'm so ashamed. I should call Oprah or Dr. Phil or something.

----------


## Andybill

> I know, I have a problem.
> I DON'T OWN ANY CINNIES.
> I'm so ashamed. I should call Oprah or Dr. Phil or something.


Or you could just get a Cinnie....

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## jsmorphs2

We hatched out our first Cinny  :Smile: 




And Mom and one of the possible Dads -

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## Andybill

That little worm is nice one!

----------


## Navy

> Or you could just get a Cinnie....


You're a genius!
You should have your own TV talk show.

----------


## Andybill

> You're a genius!
> You should have your own TV talk show.


Gee whiz you think so?!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Mike41793

ANDY ANDY ANDY! 
And the results are... POSITIVE! 

Hes the father!!!

----------


## Andybill

> ANDY ANDY ANDY! 
> And the results are... POSITIVE! 
> 
> Hes the father!!!


Hey thats my line! Its my show!  :Mad:  . . . Lol!!!

----------


## Mike41793

> Hey thats my line! Its my show!  . . . Lol!!!


lmao

----------


## Tempestas

My Cinnamon,



Pastel Loving ( No Eggs though :*( )



When George was a baby,

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> My Cinnamon,
> 
> 
> 
> Pastel Loving ( No Eggs though :*( )
> 
> 
> 
> When George was a baby,


I love how dark he is! :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Tempestas_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## heylookitsjon

I need to get better pictures, this was when she had just arrived via FedEx on Wednesday.

Introducing, Jezebel! My first female ball, and my first cinnamon! When she's big enough, she's going in with my normal/dinker and eventually my pinstripe.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-28-2012)

----------


## Navy

> My Cinnamon,
> 
> 
> 
> Pastel Loving ( No Eggs though :*( )
> 
> 
> 
> When George was a baby,


Man, he's DARK!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Tempestas

> I love how dark he is!





> Man, he's DARK!


Thanks guys I love how dark he is too  :Very Happy:  Just hope he sires some eggs soon!

----------


## Kylegep

It's time I join! Here is the mother of my cinnapin clutch, I'll post them later. =)

Do you think  she is a cinnamon pinstripe or just a pin?


Male cinny

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-28-2012)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Is it too late to join the club? 

Female cinny I picked up for $100 in daytona this weekend!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## heylookitsjon

> Is it too late to join the club? 
> 
> Female cinny I picked up for $100 in daytona this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never too late to join the club! She's gorgeous!! Love all her "merged" squigglies, as I like to call them.  :Smile:  Congrats on the pickup! May I ask who you got her from?

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

You KNOW I'll join!! 

Some of my past and present cinnys!











And as you can see, my line has much improved in a few years by selective breeding. These were some of my first offspring....

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-19-2012)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> Never too late to join the club! She's gorgeous!! Love all her "merged" squigglies, as I like to call them.  Congrats on the pickup! May I ask who you got her from?


Thanks! Thats what I love about her, as well as how high up the white goes on her side! Its like, black --> pattern --> white. I love it. 

I got her from some BCI Joe....wouldn't really do more business with him though because most of the stuff on his tiny table was horribly labeled....for example, a normal ball had "enchi? calico? yellowbelly?" written on the deli cup and they were selling it for $50.
He actually sold this girl to me as a male. Myself, Adam Chelsa, and Brian from BHB all sexed it and ended up confirming it a female after Brian probed it. He said he worked with boas for about 15 years but he clearly has no idea what he is doing with bps. Glad I could take this beautiful cinny off of his hands!  :Smile:

----------


## Kodieh

I'll throw my hat into this ring now, too. 




My cinny male, that I'm just in love with. 

Not to bump an old thread, but I just wanted to join in.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-09-2012)

----------


## jcp

Lovely cinnamons on here  :Smile:  you gotta love those blushing and the dark colour, Im getting a savannah after winter (so if its ok i will post a picture)

----------


## Mike41793

> Lovely cinnamons on here  you gotta love those blushing and the dark colour, Im getting a savannah after winter (so if its ok i will post a picture)


ABSOLUTELY! lol 
Congrats on getting one!  :Smile:

----------


## Kinra

I don't have any current photos of my cinny because she escaped while I was in NH and my mom hasn't found her yet.   :Sad: 

I do have two pewters though:

male 66% het clown:


female:

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-09-2012)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

I LOVE Cinnamon's! Here is my one and only; a Cinnapin. He was a twin!

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-09-2012)

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

> Lovely cinnamons on here  you gotta love those blushing and the dark colour, Im getting a savannah after winter (so if its ok i will post a picture)


it is a sin to even ask if it is okay to post a picture of awesome balls :Very Happy:  i want to see it when you get it

----------


## Mike41793

Heres me fire locked with me cinni. Hopefully me gets some more cinni stuff! 


And cuddling  :Wink:

----------


## quillian91

Figured that since I'm now a proud owner of a Cinny, I should post him up! 

Ra's:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

> Heres my beautiful cinnie.
> 
> Shes only a month old in this pick weighing in at 145g. Quite possibly my favorite of all my BPs and she has a bad attitude! lol...


So clean and beautiful Andy. She's gorgeous. I thought she had desert in her  :Smile: 


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------

_Andybill_ (11-11-2012)

----------


## PiercingPrincess

My Cinny pair I just got resently, Bonnie and Clyde. Female is a little over 900g and the male a little over 1500g They're super curious but a little nervous still, as the lady who I got them from never had them out other then to feed. 
Cinnamons are by far one of my favourting colourings. So glad im not the only one with an obsession with them xD

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## MrLang

I need to start a calico appreciation club soon I think.

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## Ally.

So normally I'd say that dark morphs are not my favourite.. I prefer the lighter ones. And then I came across a picture of a savannah, which completely changed my mind. And then I came across this thread. Which is torture, by the way.. because I, for the life of me, cannot find any savannahs for sale. Not to mention that it's probably now too cold to have one shipped, even if I do find one. So I'll now have to wait until at least spring until I'm able to get one. I have no idea what I'm going to do until then.  :Sad: 

Maybe I'll just save this thread to my favourites and keep torturing myself  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> I need to start a calico appreciation club soon I think.


I like Sugars better personally. :p

----------


## Mike41793

> So normally I'd say that dark morphs are not my favourite.. I prefer the lighter ones. And then I came across a picture of a savannah, which completely changed my mind. And then I came across this thread. Which is torture, by the way.. because I, for the life of me, cannot find any savannahs for sale. Not to mention that it's probably now too cold to have one shipped, even if I do find one. So I'll now have to wait until at least spring until I'm able to get one. I have no idea what I'm going to do until then. 
> 
> Maybe I'll just save this thread to my favourites and keep torturing myself


Savannahs are so nice! Good choice!

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Gravid female. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> I need to start a calico appreciation club soon I think.


Please do! My boy is about to to shed and he needs to have a photoshoot. He is a feisty one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Andybill

> Gravid female. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Good looking lady! What was she paired with?

----------

_gsarchie_ (11-16-2012),_iCandiBallPythons_ (11-18-2012)

----------


## mercerasian

Can I join?  :Very Happy:  This is my first BP, a 1.0 '12 cinny named Monty! I know it's pretty well used name but I still think it's funny  :Razz:

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-15-2012)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Good looking lady! What was she paired with?


Sorry, I didnt see your reply until just now. She was paired with a Super pastel.

----------

_Andybill_ (11-18-2012)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

My new cinny addition! 2012 make graziani hypo cinny





He is purple in real life  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-15-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Nice marissa!

----------


## Andybill

Thats a good looking hypo cinnie! Very nice.

----------


## Wonzzer

Here is my cinny :Very Happy: . 

Pewter Mojave female at 1200 grams


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Just picked this guy up today.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## PiercingPrincess

my big boy finally let me get some better pictures of him. My female was in a bad mood and didnt want anything to do with me today.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

She's getting lighter.. I've been waiting for this sign  :Smile:  

One of her locks.. 


Just tonight.. Come on glow!

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Foschi, a regular cinny!? That's her glow!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> Foschi, a regular cinny!? That's her glow!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite yet.. She's JUST starting to lighten  :Smile:  

They aren't regular cinnys. They are cinny x some sort of genetic blackback that I'm still working on. It seems to be a blushback gene since it lightens. Here's mom that produced them. 


I've been waiting for the cinny blackback pair to mature for my breed-backs! 

I'm going to be keeping an eye on her and I'll post again when she's really glowing.

----------


## Mike41793

I love those cinnamons monica! My girl looks similar, just not as light. How big is the female in those pics?

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> I love those cinnamons monica! My girl looks similar, just not as light. How big is the female in those pics?


She's 1500 now Mike. She has been sitting at that weight for a few months now so I've been pairing her.

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-23-2012)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

And as you can tell, their momma has has already taken. She's about done with her ovy now. She's been gigantic.

----------


## Mike41793

> And as you can tell, their momma has has already taken. She's about done with her ovy now. She's been gigantic.


Cool, congrats! The momma is looking really big (in a good way) lol

----------


## rafacacho

I always wanted to be part of this club, because I love cinnys. And now I feel ready to ask.

My new pick up, a little female. Soooo beautiful, hopefully she´ll mate my mojo in a couple of years.

----------


## Mike41793

> I always wanted to be part of this club, because I love cinnys. And now I feel ready to ask.
> 
> My new pick up, a little female. Soooo beautiful, hopefully she´ll mate my mojo in a couple of years.


Congrats! This is the best and ORIGINAL morph club!! :p :p

Here's my cinny girl looking chubby (she has 4 rats in her in this pic lol). I *think* I've palpated follicles but idk. Ive been pairing her with my fire male so I'm hoping for some firemons! 


Once it warms up enough for shipping temps ill be able to add to this thread some more!  :Wink:

----------

_Anatopism_ (03-04-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Congrats! This is the best and ORIGINAL morph club!! :p :p
> 
> Here's my cinny girl looking chubby (she has 4 rats in her in this pic lol). I *think* I've palpated follicles but idk. Ive been pairing her with my fire male so I'm hoping for some firemons! 
> 
> 
> Once it warms up enough for shipping temps ill be able to add to this thread some more!


Well, don't hold out on us.  What did you get??

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Well, don't hold out on us.  What did you get??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


Its a surprise! Shes coming from one of the members here. :p

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Thought I would resurrect this awesome thread just in time for the arrival of my potential cinnamon banana babies

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------

Tash (08-19-2015)

----------


## MarkS

Nice, cinnamon and banana were just meant to be together.  It's the perfect blend of light and dark.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I love my cinnamons. Unfortunately I have lost Tina and Tony, my original cinnamon pair that Neil Golli got for me. But I had bred Tony(and Tina) beforehand and this is the daughter of Tony and my dinker Matilda(also lost since).

I have high hopes for Matildadotter in the future. I'm not sure what her first pairing will be. But maybe next year, I'll have Matilda's grandchildren.

I have no idea why my edited pictures(I cut the picture down to be nicer)keep reverting to the original. The picture was taken in a extra box set up just for photography.

----------


## Izzys Keeper

I know I love the coloring on them

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

----------

